# best 40k army!



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

probably one of the most difficult questions out there. Tell me why your army (race) is the best


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Necron: they get back up and have awesome guns

Space marines: they are addapted to everything, they are easy to convert, they are great to write fluff about and have possibly the largest mini range out of all the armies

Khorne: getting up cloase and personal nuff said


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Chaos SMs - Cult troops and Cheap terminators. In particular Tzeentchian Chaos. Tzeentch, a change you WILL believe in Mortal!


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

IG, i can losse 40 troops a turn and still consider it a good round.
also the ability to pack more heat than just about anyone...is awsome.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

i would say necrons in theroy but every time i try to get my scarabs they fly off the table or into a tank


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dark Eldar... because even the Necrons have nightmares about them.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I may be biased, but I have to say....guard. Basically, if you give a vet seargent a surveyor, they can shoot infiltrators, which is pretty good. Give it to the seargent in a veteran squad (and it's three special weapons), even better. Also, the tanks are absolutely amazing. But the basilisk takes the biscuit, as it's artillery gun can hit targets on the other side of even the biggest boards, and with indirect fire, it can even go over scenery (great for Cities of Death!). Basically, the guard can tackle every situation. Except combat. That's a different story.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

When 5th ed hits, the best army will be Orks followed probably by the new marines!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

guard = more guns


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Orks - theyre green and choppy. nuff said.
but seriously, 9pts and 4 attacks each on the charge with up to 30 in a squad:grin: - unbeatable.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

csm, not only do they have the benefits of normal marines i.e. very versatile but some of their best units are cheaper then they should be(termies). also who doesnt like the bad guys?!


----------



## deusvult (Apr 7, 2008)

Tau because in 7,000 years they have gone from fire to flying tanks with railguns. Plus, we don't pray to our technology. 
Also, our basic rifle has a 30" range. 

'Nid scare me the most though.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

chaos marines, space marines with dark powers nuff said:biggrin:

however if your friends let you combin chaos marines with chaos daemons(like you should be able to) to form the army chaos, then there brill.

i would also throw in necrons and nids.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Grey knights- powerful combat ability, and look sweet on field
Space marines- good all round army, able to make an army to fit against other armys
Dark eldar- Different gaming style, powerful combat units, and very good longh range fire power


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

hmm well if were talking fluff then Marines all the way, if were talking game wise then theirs no actual way to say that X is best each army can pull things off that others just dream about (a guardsman doing damage in CC for example)


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Orks.

Numbers, close-combat skill, and plenty of shots to make up for their abysmal aim.

Oh, and insane semi-steampunk weaponry, too.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

How can one doubt the might of the Astartes? They are the sacrifices humanity offers to the altar of war, and they give themselves willingly. They are fearless in battle, unshakably devout, and they are trained, armed, and armoured in a way that they can fight hell itself and triumph. On the table, they can walk into a firestorm and shrug off all but the most powerful of abuse, and they dish out what they take threefold. The boltgun is what all things are measured against in the game-- surely, that makes it undeniably good. In close combat, who dares argue with the mighty chainsword? Other races' dedicated assault units have trouble with even the most basic Tactical Squad unless they're specifically prepared to fight Space Marines, and even then, there are far more fearsome men amongst the Astartes than the simple Brother-Astartes of the Tactical Squads.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just cause noone has said them yet. Eldar. They get to shoot you, and continue shooting cause of some flaky elf with a big head. Not to mention that same elf can look at you and say "pop" an there goes your head!

They also run faster than any other army (except bugs) when needing to redeploy

However Realisticly I'd say SM/CSM. everything is based against them for comparisons. Tact squads are flexible to one thing or the other. All around they have some really keen models (Mainly the CSM)


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Franki said:


> hmm well if were talking fluff then Marines all the way, if were talking game wise then theirs no actual way to say that X is best each army can pull things off that others just dream about (a guardsman doing damage in CC for example)


My most embarassing moment: GUARDMEN KILLED MY WARBOSS AND BODYGUARD IN CC!!!!:cray:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Dark Eldar.

Great fluff, cool models (regarless of what you all say!--especially the Incubi!) great gameplay, and the weaponry and HQ rocks.


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

Ah, come on guys...you're not thinking straight here. The Tau are by far and away the best of the lot. Why? Well, just take a closer look. 

We're the only race who, when it snows, have shields large enough to be used as toboggans...we're out zooming down the hills whilst your average 'Cron is still pouring anti-freeze down his neck in order to thaw his kidneys out. 

We're skinny - we can fit through narrow cracks in rock formations that are to thin too admit a Marine and his fat arse. 

Look at the hairstyle...we're basically a militant order of the Hari Krishnas which means we can use our clothes as curtains and our curtains as clothes...versatility. 

We're cool when it comes to clubbing - send the Kroot in to clear the dancefloor and your Shas'O can boogie down all night without having to worry about tripping over some daft bint's handbag.

Skimmers, boys...skimmers. You've found the beach, it's beautiful but, by god, it's hot. What would the Guard do? Sit under a tank. Great move until it sinks into the sand and crushes you...major bummer. With a skimmer, simply park it in hover mode et voila, instant shade without the need to lug bulky beach umbrellas all the way from the barracks. Sunburn? We don' need no steenkin sunburn!

WS? BS? Who needs any of that crap...the Tau have style and chill points by the bucketload. You might win the battle but we'll end up with your girlfriends.


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

hate to burst you bubble but tau are 5 foot nothing and have a face like a dropped pie, not to mention the hover vehicle would blow sand everywhere when stationary. the best style has to go to eldar who would probably be the best looking, and the SM would probably win all the beach games and bbq kroot for lunch


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

I like necrons because the 3+ save makes them hard as nails. They have the wbb and res orb technology which makes them so much harder to put down. And the best for last is they have scarabs :biggrin:

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

TheUnmarked said:


> hate to burst you bubble but tau are 5 foot nothing and have a face like a dropped pie, not to mention the hover vehicle would blow sand everywhere when stationary. the best style has to go to eldar who would probably be the best looking, and the SM would probably win all the beach games and bbq kroot for lunch


That would be the same Space Bonehead who has managed to get himself sealed in his armour and has to have a whizz through the vents in his backpack? Yeah, okay, mate - you take the beach volleyball tourny and we'll STILL end up with your girlfriend. Prince is only 5 foot nothing and looks like he was tossed face first out of the ugly tree hitting every branch on the way down but, like the Tau, he has a 10 inch tongue and has learned to breathe through his ears...and *he's* had some amazing looking women. Game over.


----------



## kpAzrael (Jun 22, 2008)

Best army? 
Better ask for the worst - fluffwise.

ALL new codices poked out fluff - most extremely chaos codex.
Hell i enjoyed the image of 9 completely different army styles back in 3.5.

In new Codex, deamons are gone. You can force a nurgle general to join a unit of tzeentch. Where is the fluff??



Best army gamewise probably new chaos....
Did i mention Lash of submission together super-firepower super-defence Rubric marines??


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

jakkie said:


> Orks - theyre green and choppy. nuff said.
> but seriously, 9pts and 4 attacks each on the charge with up to 30 in a squad:grin: - unbeatable.


Jakkie, how could u they dont cost 9pts. Thats way too much. They only cost 6pts you can get 30 of them with a Powerklaw wielding nob and 3 rokkits for a mere 245pts


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Bungholio said:


> That would be the same Space Bonehead who has managed to get himself sealed in his armour and has to have a whizz through the vents in his backpack? Yeah, okay, mate - you take the beach volleyball tourny and we'll STILL end up with your girlfriend. Prince is only 5 foot nothing and looks like he was tossed face first out of the ugly tree hitting every branch on the way down but, like the Tau, he has a 10 inch tongue and has learned to breathe through his ears...and *he's* had some amazing looking women. Game over.


wouldn't be to hard to take that armor off, and the tau well we ain't talking the charismatic personality of prince here (with the moola to impress the ladies also) were talking a bunch of dull ass tau also sealed in body armor with nothing to show off other than more stock standard gear. And I am quite sure the superhuman endurance of a space marine would seal the deal much better than a flaccid tongue of a guy who needs a step ladder to use it


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

*Space Marines - the truth at last!*

Ah, so, now we're coming down to personal attacks on the sexual endurance and financial pulling power of the mighty Tau. I'm terribly sorry my friend but such a heinous insult cannot be allowed to go unpunished.

Let's examine the vehicles first shall we? Hmmm, a Landraider is hardly what you'd call sleek is it? Granted, you can park it pretty much anywhere because nobody is likely to be in a position to complain but it lacks, style, it lacks class and, above all, it lacks a suspension. Your date is hardly likely to be impressed as you trundle down the high street, crunching through the gears, rattling her teeth out of her head whilst the smell of unwashed Marine armpits, an overdose of testosterone and sweaty crotch rot permeates the air and tries to compete with the stench of diesel fumes, is she? Although, having said that, it still beats a Baneblade in which the size of the cannon makes up for the shortfall in the Imperial Guardsman's trouser department.

Then we have the Tau vehicles...skimmers. Picture the converted 'Fish, Ferrari Red, sleek lines, subtle mood lighting playing over the hatch as it opens with the almost soundless hiss of damped hydraulics. A leather upholstered interior, a bar stolen straight from the 1st Class section of a 747 and a bitchin' hi-fi system linked to a giant plasma screen covering the opposite wall. No need for suspension because it glides, no worry about speed bumps or potholes, no stench of unwashed Bonehead - the ultimate limo for the Tau-about-town. Style, class and almost silent engines. The Tau are sophisticated and debonair whilst the Marines are simply a bunch of farmers out to play 'pull a pig'...sometimes literally.

Now, sexual endurance. Look, mate...I hate to do this but there's no way to break this to you gently (and it IS for The Greater Good)...the Space Marines are chutney ferrets. We're talking Brother Captain Butt Crack and his Turd Burglar Templars here. Shit, dude...the Marines are the only army whose pay packet includes a baby oil and vaseline allowance..."pumpin' iron and pumpin' gluteus maximus' as the saying goes.

Sorry, guys but facts are facts, the Space Marines couldn't get any gayer if they marched into battle in pink armour with electric blue leg-warmers and swapped their battle standards for fluffy pom poms.















The Greater Good will _always_ triumph over the greater Leather Joy Boys


----------



## War-smith Steveo (Jun 13, 2008)

Eldar are by far the best, their skimmers are soooo much sleeker that tau, they are better looking and are far more clever.:so_happy:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

paint that marine pink and you'd have the perfect slaanesh marine


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Bungholio said:


> Ah, so, now we're coming down to personal attacks on the sexual endurance and financial pulling power of the mighty Tau. I'm terribly sorry my friend but such a heinous insult cannot be allowed to go unpunished.
> 
> Let's examine the vehicles first shall we? Hmmm, a Landraider is hardly what you'd call sleek is it? Granted, you can park it pretty much anywhere because nobody is likely to be in a position to complain but it lacks, style, it lacks class and, above all, it lacks a suspension. Your date is hardly likely to be impressed as you trundle down the high street, crunching through the gears, rattling her teeth out of her head whilst the smell of unwashed Marine armpits, an overdose of testosterone and sweaty crotch rot permeates the air and tries to compete with the stench of diesel fumes, is she? Although, having said that, it still beats a Baneblade in which the size of the cannon makes up for the shortfall in the Imperial Guardsman's trouser department.
> 
> ...


Bwahahahaha, Thats great, just took a little prodding to get the humor out, however i do believe that this reduced to name calling much sooner than you mention (by me admittedly) and you started the dirty stuff in your previous post, I had though it would remain more subtle as we steadily threw off the main point of this thread however I digress. 

Back to the point I would have to pick my best army a pure fluff point of view as I like a good lot of back story to go with any army I would collect. Therefore I would have to say that the myriad of marine chapters combined would be the best (lets call it Misc space marines), a close second would have to be Chaos and Demons.


----------



## biznatcher (Jun 21, 2008)

everyone else's army because everyone seems to think their own army is the best.


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

best army threads are captain ahab.

Maniacal, crazy, and bent out of shape to the point where you get your leg bitten off by a whale the size of the titanic.

Not to mention you spend the rest of your life hunting said whale....i mean argueing for your army.

I hope what I said was clear to everyone.

LX 

p.s. - Nids 4eva.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

LegendX said:


> best army threads are captain ahab.
> 
> Maniacal, crazy, and bent out of shape to the point where you get your leg bitten off by a whale the size of the titanic.
> 
> ...


Nicely put :laugh:


----------

